

CEO who boosted salaries to a $70,000 min now renting house ‘to make ends meet’ - vilda
http://www.geekwire.com/2015/ceo-who-boosted-salaries-to-a-70000-minimum-now-renting-house-to-make-ends-meet/

======
omouse
Makes sense; 70k isn't nearly enough to own/maintain a property. You
absolutely need dual incomes and it looks like this guy is single.

~~~
Vendan
Depends on where you live. I know plenty of people that own and maintain
property on a single 40k salary.

